# Trouble locking in with tempo-based effects with Arturia CS-80v within Cubase.



## Dylanguitar (Jun 16, 2022)

I can sync to the project tempo but it seems that the time-based effect does not start in the same place each time, so it ends up being off with the click more often than not.
For example: if I enable midi sync for LFO1 and route it to VCA1, it gets louder and softer as you expect it would, in correct increments of whatever tempo I have set in Cubase. But the start point of the effect seems to change with each performance, or playing of existing midi data, so it's not consistently in time with the click. I've tried using the track delay slider on the 
track inspector, but it's still not consistent.
Any suggestions on how to remedy this?


----------



## Dylanguitar (Jun 17, 2022)

Nobody?


----------

